# Nano fish for room temp aquarium?



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

I want to set up a small (2.5g) aquarium on my desk at work. It is going to be a low tech, low buck effort.

What fish can handle the 66 - 74 F office temps? They change slowly - its not like they are going to get that swing daily or anything. The office temp drops a few degrees at night and warms back up during the day. I wouldn't expect that, even this small a volume of water, to move more than 2 F per day.

Why do I not want a heater? I cannot. No powerheads or filters, either. My company has a very strict policy about what we can plug in and what we cannot. Its a long story, but it will be coming to an office near you soon.

Other parameters (in case they matter).

Lighting: Desk lamp fluorescent. Probably equivalent to the 1 - 1.5wpg range.
Plants: Anubias, Taiwan Moss, ?
Filtration: None.
I may add a small amount of Excel and other liquid ferts, but minor minor doses if at all.
Heater: None.

I am looking for a few small fish that will do well in this setup.

Goldfish are too large. Mosquitofish - a bit lacking in visual interest although I do love watching them sometimes. Bettas do not thrive (or even survive long) in these lower temps. 

They don't have to be the showiest, but I want them to thrive at 70F (+/-), be ok in small groups (I know many fish that like groups of six or more).

Am I looking at native fish? Any good ones available that would thrive in this setup? Where do I get them? I am nowhere near any freshwater sources and CA is kinda sticky about pulling things out of the water. 

Any other plants that might do well in this setup?

Thanks in advance, all, for your help and suggestions.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Male endlers and cherry shrimp would fit in nicely. They should both do fine at that temperature. I also keep pygmy cories at 72 and they do great.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Do you know if the Endlers / RCS / Corries will tolerate the lower end of the spectrum? ~ 66 - 68? (with maybe a cooler day or two in there)? I don't want to constantly be dealing with Ich.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I wouldn't keep anything tropical in those temps. White cloudes come from cooler waters so they might work for you.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

At my work we have someone with endlers and medicinal leeches, someone with cories and platies (used to have a dwarf puffer), I have sundanios, a clown killiefish and shrimp. I think if your office stays in the 70s you should be fine and if it dips into the 60s it should still be fine especially if you have a little pump in there which will heat up the water by a couple of degrees, I haven't had any problems. Most freshwater fish seem pretty tolerant if you change the temperature gradually, it is just when you shock them that you have serious trouble.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Dont want to hijack the thread buy, may I ask what medicinal leeches are for/look like? I have never even heard of keeping leeches in this hobby. Maybe I'm really noobish.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

ihooklow said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you know if the Endlers / RCS / Corries will tolerate the lower end of the spectrum? ~ 66 - 68? (with maybe a cooler day or two in there)? I don't want to constantly be dealing with Ich.


I'm not sure about the cories, but the endlers and cherrys should be fine. White clouds get too big for a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------

